# MH-friendly Parking - PDA/GPS Navigation Systems



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hello, if you´re using a pda with navigation system, you can find informations for several countrys

HERE

Greetings Franz Peter[/u]


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Franz Peter very useful

Chris


----------



## 89193 (May 16, 2005)

excellent !!
thanks


----------

